# Fertilizer prices



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got some prices for fertilizer today. Down some from last year

Urea $507
15-15-15 $438
19-19-19 $505
10-20-20 $450

That's per ton. Better start saving and paying ahead gonna need quite a bit this year...

How are prices where your at?


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

I havent even looked,probably dont wont to. If have the rain the first cutting im going to put it to it and pray for the best. Last year wasnt that great,well last three havent but have barely made it threw this winter with 160,i need to put up 200 to 220 rolls this year,be nice to have some extras for a change...


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just bought 40 ton DAP on Friday at $470, price was going up $50/ton. Potash is $445/ton and NH3 is $555/ton. 28% is $350/ton.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I just put out some 24-5-16 on my oats for $430/ton.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> Just bought 40 ton DAP on Friday at $470, price was going up $50/ton. Potash is $445/ton and NH3 is $555/ton. 28% is $350/ton.


This is what I just paid on pre-buy
DAP $490
Potash $450
Anhydrous $648
Urea $470
Lime $17
Sulfur $570

Your prices are inline with mine except for the nitrogen.

Ralph


----------

